# Hashi diagnosis w/ hyper symptoms



## Ashley (Nov 3, 2014)

I just got diagnosed with Hashimotos - and put on 25 Synthroid - 4 days ago. I can't sleep at all, feel super hot and have head pressure. I am worried about taking the synthroid.

T3 free 2.4 (2.3 - 4.2)

TSH 1.45 (.4-4.5)

T4 free .8 (.8-1.8)

TPO 414 (<9)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You are extremely hypo.

25mcg is a very low dose - your body is obviously adjusting to the supplementation.

Give it a few days and if you are still having symptoms call your doctor


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You are extremely hypo. Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid? If you continue to feel unwell, ask to have TSI run...if you have that antibody, it's very hard to stabilize on synthroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBG (thyroxine binding globulin) up, hypo............down, hyper
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003374.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hi there and welcome. It is my humble opinion that the doctor should not have placed you on thyroxine replacement until an ultra-sound of your thyroid was done and also a battery of antibodies tests which I will list above for you.

Also, because of the high TPO which is only suggestive, NOT definitive of Hashi's, it would be in your best interest to also have Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab tests. Info on that above.

Let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## Ashley (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I am making an appointment with an endocrinologist today. The doctor that made the diagnosis did not even look at or touch me - it was all done via those labs.


----------

